# 20 year old unfinished dry wall



## Miked (1 mo ago)

I have dry wall that was left in this state 20 years ago when the previous owner built the home. Is it possible to sand, prime and paint this or is a bigger fix needed?


----------



## Mjaw (Nov 24, 2020)

Miked said:


> I have dry wall that was left in this state 20 years ago when the previous owner built the home. Is it possible to sand, prime and paint this or is a bigger fix needed?


Id sand it out, dust it down and repair what needs it.


----------



## picks drywall (Apr 13, 2021)

looks like tape stage. i would coat it out too. hope thats fast set on that mesh though. regular mud tends to hairline with mesh.


----------



## precisiontaper (9 d ago)

Needs altleast 1 - 2 coats to cover tape and fasteners. I’d also recommend sealing the surface of the drywall with gardz or similar prior to finishing to prevent the old faded drywall bleeding through finish.


----------

